# Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South) - January 2011



## George Wallace (1 Jan 2011)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South) Thread - January 2011 *   

*Taliban statements here only - 
please take discussion/debate to a new thread

Thanks for your help 
making this news-only thread work*​


----------



## The Bread Guy (1 Jan 2011)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
011640UTC Jan 11*  

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>
<hr />
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=4086:3-tanks-eliminated-in-khakrez&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> 3 tanks eliminated in Khakrez</a>*
<blockquote>Saturday, 01 January 2011 15:04 -
KANDAHAR, Jan 01 – Helicopters arrived at Boragana area of Khakrez district  yesterday to airlift the dead and wounded US invaders after 3 of their tanks  were destroyed by IED blasts while travelling from Kandahar city to Khakrez  district center</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=4055:blast-in-kandahar-province-kills-3-american-terrorist&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Blast in Kandahar province kills 3 American terrorists</a>*
<blockquote>Thursday, 30 December 2010 16:28 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Dec. 30 – In the province’s Arghandab district, 3 US invaders were  killed and other 2 severely hurt when a roadside bomb detonated at their foot  patrol on Thursday afternoon, at around 3:00 pm, local time. An officer of the  invading forces is said to be among those killed in the IED attack.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=4085:heavy-fighting-reported-from-zhiri&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Heavy fighting reported from Zhiri</a>*
<blockquote>Saturday, 01 January 2011 15:02 -
KANDAHAR, Jan 01 – Mujahideen officials from Zhiri say that a 3-hour battle took  place against the cowardly American terrorists in Nalgham area yesterday  afternoon but the extent of damage and casualties caused to the invaders is not  known however 1 Mujahid was Martyred and 2 others injured in the battle</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=4071owerful-blast-hits-us-invades-in-zhiri&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Powerful blast hits US invades in Zhiri</a>*
<blockquote>Friday, 31 December 2010 10:04 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Dec. 31 – At 09:00 am a powerful blast hit US invaders foot patrol in  Zhiri’s Sang-e-Sar area Mujahideen officials’ said but the number of killed and  wounded invaders is not known.</blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (3 Jan 2011)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
032315UTC Jan 11* 

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>
<hr />
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=4144:land-mine-kills-4-american-terrorists-in-kajaki&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Land mine kills 4 American terrorists in Kajaki</a>*
<blockquote>Monday, 03 January 2011 16:42 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Jan, 03 – Reports from Kajaki district say that an IED killed 2 US  invaders and severely wounded another 2 at 11:00 am after it detonated on their  foot patrol. Reports add that at 01:00 pm another blast hit the invaders in the  mentioned area while trying to defuse the rest of the bombs as a result 2 more  American terrorists were killed and 2 others wounded.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=4123:us-invaders-military-tank-hit-by-remote-controlled-ied-in-southern-afghanistan&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> US invaders’ military tank hit by remote-controlled IED in southern Afghanistan</a>*
<blockquote>Monday, 03 January 2011 14:03 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Jan. 03 – In Kandahar’s Dand province, a remote-controlled bomb attack  hit US military tank tearing it apart leaving all those inboard dead or wounded  yesterday night.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=4095:15-enemy-personnel-killed-in-uruzgan-tank-destroyed&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> 15 enemy personnel killed in Uruzgan, tank destroyed</a>*
<blockquote>Saturday, 01 January 2011 17:22 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
URUZGAN, Jan 01 – A new report from Uuruzgan province indicates that US invaders  accompanied by their puppets tried to carry out an operation in Poti area but  were repelled after mines detonated at them in which 7 American terrorists along  with 7 of their ANA puppets were killed and tens of others wounded in dehrowd  district of this province. Another report from the districts Ishaqzo Kotal adds  that an IED also destroyed a US tank late yesterday afternoon, killing and  wounding all on board but their exact numbers are not known.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=4105:mujahideen-ied-blast-hits-us-tank-killing-half-dozen&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Mujahideen IED blast hits US tank, killing half dozen</a>*
<blockquote>Sunday, 02 January 2011 09:46 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, Jan. 02 – A roadside bomb planed by Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate  targeted a US invaders, killing or wounded a half dozen of the invaders  traveling in the tank in Nowbahar, Zabul yesterday night.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=4142:6-joint-enemy-killed-in-shahjoe-firefight&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> 6 joint enemy killed in Shahjoe firefight</a>*
<blockquote>Monday, 03 January 2011 16:41 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, Jan, 03 – Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate ambushed a joint US-Afghan patrol  in Musazo area and Shahjoe district at 03:00 pm today as a result 10 cowardly  enemy personnel were killed with tens of others wounded.</blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (4 Jan 2011)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch
050155UTC Jan 11* 

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>
<hr />
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=4164:intelligence-officer-along-with-2-puppets-gunned-down&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Intelligence officer along with 2 puppets gunned down</a>*
<blockquote>Tuesday, 04 January 2011 11:48 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Jan. 04 – Mujahideen from Kandahar city say that they gunned down and  killed a puppet intelligence officer along with 2 puppet police that were  walking along together in Mirza Ahmad Khan village at around 10:00 am this  morning. It is said that 2 other cowardly police were also wounded in the  attack.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=4176:invaders-ambushed-in-zhiri&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Invaders ambushed in Zhiri</a>*
<blockquote>Tuesday, 04 January 2011 17:44 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Jan. 04 – Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate ambushed US invaders in  Pashmool area of Zhiri district at 12:00 pm today but the extent of damage and  casualties caused is not known.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=4178:terenkot-attacks-destroy-2-invaders-tanks&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Terenkot attacks destroy 2 invaders tanks</a>*
<blockquote>Tuesday, 04 January 2011 17:45 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
URUZGAN, Jan. 04 – Mujahideen from Terenkot city say that a US tank was  destroyed at 11:00 am this morning in an armed attack on their convoy in  Darwaishan Chawni area. Report adds that a few moments later another tank was  obliterated by an IED on the mentioned area. Both of the tanks were completely  destroyed but the number of killed and wounded invaders is not known.</blockquote>
<hr />
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=4167:response-of-the-islamic-emirate-of-afghanistan-in-reaction-to-senator-lindsay-graham-&amp;catid=4:statements&amp;Itemid=4"> Response of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan in Reaction to Senator Lindsay  Graham Remarks to Maintain us Permanent Bases in Afghanistan.</a>* - <a href="http://scr.bi/fsVavT">Screen capture of full statement at Scribd.com</a>
<blockquote>Tuesday, 04 January 2011 13:29

A Republic Senator Lindsey Graham in an interview t with NBC Television has said  that USA should maintain permanent military bases in Afghanistan. He has  claimed, the bases would be beneficial for the region and in the combat against  the Taliban.

His remarks definitely lifts the curtain from the colonialist motives of America  which the Islamic Emirate has been trying in the past decade to draw to them,  attention of the people of the world. In fact, the invading America wants to  establish her dominance over the region and the world under the so-called war on  terror. Thus, they are trying to deprive the masses from their inalienable  rights. In view of this, the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan would like to spell  out its response as follows:

1. The Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan categorically rejects the suggestion by  the Republican senator.

America’s intention to maintain permanent bases in Afghanistan would mean  extending the occupation indefinitely. This illegitimate step is never  acceptable to any Islamist and patriotic Afghan. The Muslim people of  Afghanistan and the Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate will continue their  struggle against the occupation and other ploys of America until and unless  Afghanistan wins its deserved place among the comity of nations as an  independent country.

2. The maintenance of permanent bases in Afghanistan by America will usher in  law and order situation as well as social, cultural and economic problems for  Afghanistan and the region. They will deprive the regional people of their  natural economic and academic advancement. Current explosions at congested  places in cities, mosques, religious seminaries and demonstrations are the ugly  upshot of the invading America’s plots. Therefore, neither the people of the  region nor the freedom-loving Afghans will ever accept the permanent bases in  Afghanistan.

3. Remarks by high-ranking figures of the invading America elucidates the fact  that the war on terror was a phony drama conceived and staged by Washington.  Their real goal was to occupy Afghanistan and maintain domination over the  region. The relevant facts crop up one by one with the passage of time. The  Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate will continue their struggle against these  conspiracies until they reach a victorious end.

4. The invading America and her Allies have no capability to face the Mujahidee  in a broad day light in view of their constant frustration during the  decade-long showdown of muscles. They raid houses in the stillness of the night,  killing innocent Afghans. Therefore, in this critical phase , we request all  countries of the region and the world to grant due recognition to the struggle  of the people of Afghanistan against colonialism and render all-sided moral and  financial assistance with this movement because the current Jihad is,  undoubtedly, a liberation struggle for all freedom-loving humanity at regional  and global level.

5. The tempo of economic and industrial progress is going to shift from America  and Europe to Asia in the near future. This economic impetus needs raw material.  Hence, the invading America wants to bring under her belly the natural resources  of Afghanistan, ostensibly, under the name of war on terrorism, thus intending  to coerce regional countries to agree to the colonialist objectives and strings  of America. Similarly, they want to deprive the Afghan people of access to their  natural resources and compel them live in poverty and misery. Therefore, the  Mujahid people of Afghanistan will never allow the invading America to plunder  their natural resources and take their freedom.

6. We are ready to enter into transparent bilateral agreements with other  countries on the basis of national interests and economic profitability for the  extraction of the said natural resources.

7. The Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan is a responsible force. We assure all  regional countries that we will maintain good relations with them in light of  the lofty rules of ethics of Islam, following our obtaining independence.  Meanwhile, we urge them not to be beguiled by America to give consent to  establishment of American permanent bases in Afghanistan under the unjustified  name of war on terror.

The Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate are neither exhausted nor have become weak  in their legitimate struggle.

<em>The Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan.</em></blockquote>
<hr />
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=4163:when-the-dead-are-living-and-the-living-are-dead&amp;catid=3:articles&amp;Itemid=5"> When the Dead are Living and the Living are Dead</a>* - <a href="http://scr.bi/gVSlDT">Screen capture of full statement at Scribd.com</a>
<blockquote>Tuesday, 04 January 2011 10:19 Ahmad Bawadi

The dead live by their words, and what their fingertips have written. They live  by the truth of their words and the steadfastness of their attitudes despite the  demise of their bodies and the ascension of their souls.

The words written by their white hands will endure and revive and awaken hope  after they have sacrificed themselves, their wealth, their blood and their  worldly life for the sake of what they wrote, (which emanated) from their firm  values and deep seated principles in the cause of the Deen. On that day,  although they are dead, Islam and the Muslims shall triumph through them. The  people of faith will be glorified and the people of shirk and idolatry will be  debased and life will be honorable and dignified. Their blood and their  sacrifices are the fuel and the fire that will eliminate injustice and take away  sorrow and pain. Justice will prevail and the oppressed will be victorious. The  prisons will be emptied and the afflicted set free. Their will not be any loss  of rights, and neither tax nor toll.

When the living are dead, although their bodies are still walking on the earth,  they have no life. Their hearts are dead because they exist only for their own  whims, comforts and cravings. They have collected the wages of their employment,  the wages given for their sermons and fatwas, for their insolence against Islam  and the defenders of the Deen. They were abstemious and the price was cheap: a  few dirham or fame mixed with the blood of the noble and the free. They fall  before the Lord of all creation in their councils and on their satellite  networks while they are drowning in error from the soles of their feet to the  crowns of the heads. They remove (people from Islam), mislead them and make them  jahili. From their own mouths all who oppose them are foolish-minded or young.  They speak of the good qualities of those who demolish the Deen, while  maintaining silence over their wicked deeds and the tools used in their work of  destruction. This is no surprise when they themselves are the subversive tools  in the hands of those wreckers. Among them, the people of truth and conviction  are people of deviation and clear error. When the cowardly has left the land  forsaken...only discredit and conflict will be sought when they are the ones who  speak of the condition of the Ummah and the state of the Muslims. Islam and the  Muslims will be humiliated and life will be one of ignominy and abuse. It will  become nothing but submission, subjection and servility.

Countries will be occupied and the Quran defiled. That which is sacred will be  sullied, the pure maidens will be raped and honor will be ravaged in order to  revive from death Laka’ Ibn Laka’ upon the skulls of the innocent, the blood of  the noble and the deaths of the guiltless. At their hands will come the day in  which Islam will be washed away as a garment is washed away and neither fasting  nor charity; nor piety will be understood. But they (will) meet a poor fate and  come to a bad end, with the permission of the One, the Benefactor, as their  wages for what they have done to the Ummah, for the blood they have spilled with  their fatwas, for their silence about the truth and for the assistance they have  rendered to falsehood. Yet, they will think that they have done well: “Is he,  then, to whom the evil of his conduct is made alluring, so that he looks upon it  as good…” Ibn Abu Dawud (he of the fitna of the creation of the Quran) lived on  the blood of al-Bawayti (a student of Imam al-Shafa’i, may Allah Almighty have  mercy on him) and although he was famed for his learning, eloquence and  munificence, he was nonetheless of wicked intention and corrupt creed so none of  that benefitted him and he came to a bad end because of how he criticized,  harmed and slandered the people of truth and faith.

Sayyid Qutb was one of whom it was believed that his words would be killed and  their letters erased from hearts and minds. Yet, his words have endured as if  they were carved in rock and stone. The words of those who attempted to destroy  his honor and his writings, however, have died, even though they were seduced by  his writings and his books. They stole from them and pretended that they came  from their own thoughts. Allah has exposed them, disgraced them and sullied  their houses. They are dead even though they are still alive, while Sayyid Qutb  lives even though he is dead.

Sayyid Qutb paid the price of his words with his own blood. As for those who  received their wages for their speeches, books and articles criticizing Sayyid,  and those who stole his words and collected their salaries from the publishing  houses, or promoted themselves and earned a reputation on the satellite networks  by criticizing him: Sayyid Qutb is living even though he is dead and they have  died even though some of them are still living.

Many of the sons of this Da’wa lived, and their words lived with them, when they  revived among people the glory of the Deen, and it was accepted and resonated.  The righteous and the truthful gathered about them and on that day purity was  not mingled with the defects of this world and it was not polluted with  disturbances caused by whims or fancies or patchwork fatwas of favoritism. The  Word of Truth and sincerity in counsel were the intent of the faithful. They  lived and their words lived as beacons of light and guidance, and the people of  piety and faith followed in their footsteps.

Other followers of this Da’wa lived, and they were held with affection and  esteem in people’s hearts. When suddenly (this affection) it declined and  receded and was taken by death and they suffered and sighed the moans of death.  Perhaps someone will rescue or pay attention to it. Suddenly it becomes nothing  more than a memory killed by its masters after they chose the life of their  bodies over the life of their words and after they chose to live by principles  and ideas of the West, the logic of the mind and the pretext of rationalism.  They claim, to show favoritism for and to flatter the people of innovation and  error, that they had changed their paths and turned their ideologies and ideas  upside down. They shed their values and principles; and the secularists gathered  around them. They became the boon companions of the secularists and the liberals  and, by their words, became secularists themselves. Their pulpits were the MBC  and IBC networks and they became jurists of beggary (fuqaha’ al-tasawwul) so  that the righteous and true abandoned them. None remain in their life except  some of the duped, the seduced; the secularists, the liberals and the democrats.  So they have died while they are still alive. Their fatwas are circulated by the  soldiers of the marines, by the vulgar; the men of surrender and treachery, and  the people of defeat. They meet on the satellite networks and criticize those  whose field is the arena of Jihad and martyrdom. Birds of a feather flock  together.

Ahmed Ibn Hanbal (Imam of the Ahlus Sunnah) has died and the head of fitna Ibn  Abu Dawud (of the fitnah of the creation of the Quran) has died and Bishr Mirisi  (a Mu’tazalite sheikh) have died. Yet, what Ahmed bin Hanbal wrote lives and is  redeemed by the truth of what his fingertips wrote and his tongue spoke. His  words have been redeemed by his body when he was flogged, imprisoned and  tortured by the executioners and his memory lives.

Ibn Abu Dawud and those with him died after they spent their lives in the palace  of the sultan living on the screams and pain of Ibn Hanbal while they themselves  dwelt in comfort. Their ideas and beliefs died with them and they have no worth  except begging, injustice, subjugation to slavery and love of passions. How can  such a worth bear any remnant of the truth? Ibn Abu Dawud died imprisoned inside  his own paralyzed body which for four years did not possess the power to move.

As for Ibn Taymiyya, his memory is immortal, Allah permitting, until Allah  inherits the earth and those upon it. He composed his message of astightaha, but  the people of innovation and whim were not impressed, as is indeed the case with  them always and everywhere. So Ali bin Yaqub al-Bakari attacked him; Ibn  Taymiyya, declared him kaffir and demanded his death. But the rulers joined  forces and incited the people, stirring them against (al-Bakari). He was  reviled, cursed and imprisoned. They went to great lengths to harm him until  they gathered with the mob against him. They struck him and did him harm until  he was exposed and fled. When the earth pressed around him he could find none  but Ibn Taymiyya, in whose house he hid. Allah has exalted the memory of Ibn  Taymiyya and his message lives. His enemies have died and their ideas have died  with them.

Those ones sacrificed for the sake of their words and their writings. They did  not eat by them and they did not beg through the ink of their books. They  avoided uncertain (shibh) and forbidden (muharramat) areas. They did not find  their nourishment in the efforts of others or from reviling harming or  slandering them. They did not accept a price from the depravity and pleasures of  this world. They threw all of that behind them, as opposed to their opponents  who – because they cursed, reviled and criticized the people of truth, faith and  Jihad and because they favored the people of falsehood, error and deviation –  are consigned to oblivion.</blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (6 Jan 2011)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
070030UTC Jan 11*

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>
<hr />
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=4247:arghandab-blast-claims-puppets-lives&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Arghandab blast claims puppets lives</a>*
<blockquote>Thursday, 06 January 2011 18:32 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Jan. 06 – 6 police puppets were killed and 2 others severely wounded  at 04:00 pm in Barat Kala area after their vehicle hit a land mine.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=4246:5-invaders-killed-and-wounded-by-land-mine&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> 5 invaders killed and wounded by land mine</a>*
<blockquote>Thursday, 06 January 2011 18:32 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Jan. 06 – At least 2 American terrorists were killed which included a  female invader and 3 wounded after a land mine detonated on them in Dand’s  Salwat village at 03:00 pm today.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=4193uppets-patrol-comes-under-mujahideen-attack&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Puppets patrol comes under Mujahideen attack</a>*
<blockquote>Wednesday, 05 January 2011 07:41 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Jan. 05 – Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate ambushed an ANA foot patrol in  Panjwaee district’s Talokan area at around 01:00 pm yesterday in which a minion  was killed and another wounded.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=4244:attack-on-check-post-kills-2-puppets&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Attack on check post kills 2 puppets</a>*
<blockquote>Thursday, 06 January 2011 18:30 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Jan. 06 – Mujahideen seized the weapons and equipment of 2 police  puppets that were killed last night after Mujahideen attacked their check post  in Mir Bazaar area of Kandahar city.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=4253:explosion-kills-2-american-terrorists&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Explosion kills 2 American terrorists</a>*
<blockquote>Thursday, 06 January 2011 18:36 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Jan. 06 – At least 2 American terrorists were killed and 3 wounded in  Salawat village of Dand district at around 03:00 pm today.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=4250uppet-contractor-killed-in-kandahar-city&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Puppet contractor killed in Kandahar city</a>*
<blockquote>Thursday, 06 January 2011 18:34 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Jan. 06 – Haji Raz Muhammad, a puppet American contractor Kandahar  city’s Shishak area. The puppet was warned 4 times previously by Mujahideen of  Islamic Emirate to stop this treacherous act.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=4196:arghandab-blast-hits-us-tank&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Arghandab blast hits US tank</a>*
<blockquote>Wednesday, 05 January 2011 10:21 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Jan. 05 – A roadside bomb ripped through a US tank in Girdab area of  Arghandab district at 12:00 pm yesterday. All 4 invaders inside the tank were  killed and wounded.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=4241:blast-hits-american-tank-in-shahwalikot&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Blast hits American tank in Shahwalikot</a>*
<blockquote>Thursday, 06 January 2011 18:28 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Jan. 06 – An IED obliterated an American tank at 11:00 am, killing and  wounding all 4 invaders onboard in Shahwalikot’s Sozniyano area.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=4208:us-tank-in-shahwalikot-hits-land-mine&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> US tank in Shahwalikot hits land mine</a>*
<blockquote>Wednesday, 05 January 2011 15:21 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Jan. 05 – A US tank was obliterated by a land mine while travelling on  Kandahar-Uruzgan main highway in Shahwalikot district, killing and wounding all  invaders inside at 12:00 pm today. It is said the invaders puppet translator was  also wounded in the blast.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=4192:land-mines-take-out-2-american-tanks-in-uruzgan&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Land mines take out 2 American tanks in Uruzgan</a>*
<blockquote>Wednesday, 05 January 2011 07:41 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
URUZGAN, Jan. 05 – Mujahideen from Chora district report that 2 American tanks  were obliterated by land mines in Kash Kotal area while its military convoy was  on its way to the district center last night (Jan. 04). All invaders onboard the  tanks were killed and wounded but their numbers are not known however the  wreckage of the tanks is still lying at the blast scenes.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=4194:5-invaders-killed-and-wounded-in-uruzgan-explosion&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> 5 invaders killed and wounded in Uruzgan explosion</a>*
<blockquote>Wednesday, 05 January 2011 07:42 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
URUZGAN, Jan. 05 – Reports from Charh Chino district say that 3 American  invaders were killed and 2 severely wounded at 05:00 pm yesterday from a  powerful explosion in Swarlas Guna Ghwandi area. It is said that the enemy’s  officer and a dog were also severely wounded in the blast.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=4191:blast-claims-5-american-terrorist-lives&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Blast claims 5 American terrorist lives</a>*
<blockquote>Wednesday, 05 January 2011 07:40 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
URUZGAN, Jan. 05 – At least 5 American terrorists were killed and 3 others  severely wounded at 08:00 am this morning after their foot patrol in Proja area  of Terenkot city hit a land mine.</blockquote>
<hr />
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=4190:2011-will-be-the-year-of-victory-for-the-afghan-mujahid-people&amp;catid=2:comments&amp;Itemid=3"> 2011 Will be the Year of Victory for the Afghan Mujahid People</a>* - <a href="http://scr.bi/hLD6aS">Screen capture of full statement at Scribd.com</a>
<blockquote>Wednesday, 05 January 2011 05:07

Enemies of the Afghan Mujahid people and the occupiers of our hero-bearing land  admit now that 2010 was a year of troubles, casualties and worries for them. The  Arab News reports that Pentagon has conceded that in 2010, American casualties  in Afghanistan in terms of fatality and injuries had gone up from hundreds into  thousands. They say, Taliban’s strength and movability has increased.

Pentagon and the American war machine now have to disclose the facts about the  war of Afghanistan which they were not willing in the past to unveil or admit.  They thought that the repeated launching of strategies by Obama would achieve  some tangible gains in 2010 to become stuff for domestic and global consumption  and, meanwhile, show advancement at military and political fronts. Contrarily,  the Mujahiddeen frustrated the vastly trumpeted operations of Kandahar and  Helmand by using their minuscule cache of weapons and ammunitions and relying on  the help of the Almighty Allah( SwT) . These operations were being carried out  under the direct supervision and command of Obama and the British Prime  Minister. Moreover, the operations of Mujahideen continued against the invaders  in all parts of Afghanistan successfully throughout 2010 on the basis of a  triumphant strategy , which had far less casualties for the Mujahideen. They  dealt constant blow at the invaders in every part of the country, dumbfounding  the enemy to know which part of the province and district have the most  concentration of the Mujahideen forces.

The Mujahideen regularly targeted their enemies in every area, village, highway,  plantation field, every ravine and gorge all around the clock. The invaders  perceived every inch of the country as being an apparition of threat and danger.  As result , in November last year, in the Portuguese capital Lisbon, the NATO  Summit decided to withdraw foreign forces from Afghanistan in 2014.

Obama sent General Petraeus to Afghanistan to conduct the war as he was the most  experienced and eminent general in the eye of Obama. He tried vainly in 2010 to  terrorize The Afghans by implementing the American shock and awe policy,  resorting to aerial bombardment, destruction of villages and localities and  civilian genocide. He thought the people would abstain from supporting the  Mujahideen . However, far from turning away from the support of Mujahideen, the  common people’s unstinted support to Mujahideen increased manifold in comparison  with the past years.

The support was so strong and close that the invaders were not able to tell the  common man from a Taliban. On the other hand, the Americans spread the rumors  and conspiracy of negotiation in 2010, claiming that some officials of the  Islamic Emirate have had contacts with them and that some rounds of the talks  had already taken place in some undisclosed places and the next rounds were to  be held soon. This ploy of the American also went awry with the help of the  Almighty Allah(SwT) and had no achievement. They were not able to lure even an  active group commander or a low-ranking official of the Islamic Emirate to  entangle him in their cobweb or beguile him through the hypes of negotiation.

It was due to this commitment and dedication of the Mujahideen and their leaders  with the Jihad and the Islamic Emirate that last week , the New York Time  reported, the Taliban now have more unity and coordination among themselves.

In view of the status quo characterized by casualties and setbacks to the enemy  and with the public opinions being against the war, what Obama and Petraeus  expect to achieve in 2011 which would turn the tide in their favor or vice  versa, is it not that they may face more humiliating setbacks and retreats?  Those who have sagacity can draw a conclusion now that Afghanistan has become a  hotbed of death, destruction and collapse for the Americans and no strategy by  Obama will ever change it to their advantage nor the genocide launched by  Petraeus will terrorize it into submission or control it. Contrarily, 20101 will  be the year of victory for the Afghan Mujahideen with the help of the Almighty  Allah (SwT) . The pure blood of the Afghan Muslim nation will bring in yield in  the current year, if God willing.</blockquote>
<hr />
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=4189:remarks-of-the-spokesman-of-the-islamic-emirate-of-afghanistan-regarding-the-rumors-of-ceasefire-in&amp;catid=4:statements&amp;Itemid=4"> Remarks of the Spokesman of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan Regarding the  Rumors of Ceasefire in Sangin</a>* - <a href="http://scr.bi/dO2g0S">Screen  capture of full statement at Scribd.com</a>
<blockquote>Wednesday, 05 January 2011 05:03 Qari Yousef Ahmadi

For the past two days, reports have been appearing in some local and  international media outlets, originating from the rumors spread by the enemy  that in Sarwan Kalla of Sangin district, Helmand province, local people along  with the Mujahideen have reached a ceasefire with the enemy. They say, that they  have agreed to avoid attacking the enemy in the area. The rumors are being  disseminated by Gulab Mangal – Helmand province governor who has been nominated  by the Americans—in a time that the jihad activities of the Mujahideen in Sangin  district like operations of Mujahideen in other parts of the Helmand province,  are in full swing and are continuing unremittingly. Then what would be the  motive of the enemy behind such fatuous claims of ceasefire? In our view, the  enemy is weary of the war now and facing defeat at the battle field. Therefore,  they want to erect an illusive pillar to support its stance and give empty hopes  of victory to soldiers who are now sagging from exhaustion and fatigues.

Time and again, the enemy spread rumors about areas which are inaccessible to  media. Previously, the enemy had claimed that Mujahideen had executed a ten  years old boy in the same locality of the Sangin district. But subsequent  investigation proved the claim to be a mere baseless allegation. The local  leaders of the Islamic Emirate made investigation about this event. They did not  come across any incident in Helmand or in the said area to indicate the  Mujahideen or the local people have reached a deal with the enemy. Therefore,  the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan refutes these baseless claims of the enemy.  Those media outlets which have published the report or are publishing it now,  commit violation of journalistic code.

The common Afghans and mainstream media outlets should take their precaution as  regards the enemy’s propaganda. The enemy now only relies on hypes. It resorts  to disseminating some fatuous and unbelievable reports every day and week, so  our astute people and the Mujahideen should not allow the enemy to succeed in  these schemes.

<em>Qari Yousef Ahmadi</em>

<em>Spokesman of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan</em></blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (9 Jan 2011)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
092320UTC Jan 11* 

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>
<hr />
* <a href="http://bit.ly/eFuezC"> Canadian invaders tank annihilated in Spin Boldak</a>* -<a href="http://bit.ly/fr1C8E"> Screen capture of full statement at Scribd.com</a>


> *Sunday, 09 January 2011 17:08 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
> KADAHAR, Jan. 09 – Medical helicopters arrived at Loe Karez area of Spin  Boldak area at 06:00 pm today after a Canadian invaders tank was blown apart by  a land mine as the invaders were trying to defuse an IED. All invaders inside  the tank were killed and wounded.*


* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=4299:2-american-tanks-eliminated-in-arghandab&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> 2 American tanks eliminated in Arghandab</a>*
<blockquote>Sunday, 09 January 2011 07:43 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Jan. 09 – Reports from Arghandab district say that a US tank was  destroyed at 12:00 pm yesterday (Jan. 07) by a land mine in Shah Toro area while  the second tank was destroyed similarly in Khana Girdab area last night. The  number of killed and wounded invaders is not known however the wreckages of the  tanks are still lying at the blast scenes.</blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (10 Jan 2011)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
110015UTC Jan 11*

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>
<hr />
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=4329:spin-boldak-martyrdom-attack-kills-22-puppets&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Spin Boldak Martyrdom attack kills 22 puppets</a>*
<blockquote>Monday, 10 January 2011 10:55 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Jan. 10 – Earlier today, Muhammad Hashim, a lion of Islam carried out  a martyrdom attack after detonating his explosive-laden car on those border  police puppets that had gathered in Ataullah Baorhi area of Spin Boldak district  and where searching people. Mujahideen add that 22 puppets along with 2 of their  vehicles were destroyed in the successful attack. It is said that Ahmad Wali  Karzai was going to Spin Boldak today hence the puppet and invading forces had  tightened the security in and around of the city when the attack took place. It  is worth mentioning that on Friday, a similar attack in the city killed a puppet  commander (Ramzan) along with 18 of his body guards.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=4328:blast-in-kandahar-hits-border-police-vehicle&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Blast in Kandahar hits border police vehicle</a>*
<blockquote>Monday, 10 January 2011 10:54 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Jan. 10 – Reports from Kandahar city say that a roadside bomb  destroyed a border police vehicle at 10:00 am this morning in Firqa area (heart  of Kandahar city), instantly killing 2 puppets onboard and wounding a further 2.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=4327:us-tank-hits-land-mine-in-arghandab&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> US tank hits land mine in Arghandab</a>*
<blockquote>Monday, 10 January 2011 10:53 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
HERAT, Jan. 10 – A US invaders tank was completely destroyed after hitting a  land mine in Arghadab’s Khwaja Mulk Toro area, killing and wounding all inside  at 01:00 pm yesterday.</blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (11 Jan 2011)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
120030UTC Jan 11* 

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying   statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or   supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this   material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is   shared for information only. When material translated  into English is   not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  –   this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>
<hr />
*<a href="http://bit.ly/dP1QKG">Arghandab blast hits invaders tank</a>*
<blockquote>Tuesday, 11 January 2011 07:15 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Jan. 11 – Mujahideen detonated a remote-controlled mine on a   US  military convoy at 06:00 pm yesterday in Arghandab’s Syah Sang area   resulting in  a tank being destroyed, killing and wounding all 4   invaders onboard.</blockquote>
*<a href="http://bit.ly/gnBdTD">American tank obliterated in Dand, 4 killed</a>*
<blockquote>Tuesday, 11 January 2011 07:14 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Jan. 11 – At least 4 American invaders were killed after a   land mine  destroyed their tank near the old school of Salawat area of   Dand district at  12:00 pm yesterday.</blockquote>
<hr />
*<a href="http://bit.ly/hIW0TI">Peace Council’s Efforts, Symbolic and  Dictated</a>* - <a href="http://scr.bi/hpzHEs">Screen capture of full  statement at Scribd.com</a>
<blockquote>Tuesday, 11 January 2011 05:13

The commission constituted under the name of peace high council has a   specific  duty in the light of the American military strategy and is   toeing the line in  tandem. In the current week, a high level delegation   of the council made a  symbolic trip to neighboring Pakistan where  they  claimed to have had fruitful  and meaningful talks with officials  of  the country.

The very structure and endeavors of the peace  high  council is cosmetic, being  part and parcel of the American war   strategy in view of the fact that they do  not consider the withdrawal   of foreign forces from Afghanistan as their main  objective nor they   recognize it as an important and vital item of the agenda.  However, it   is the essential demand of the majority people of Afghanistan and of    the region. Still more, they do not follow a roadmap that would lead to a    decisive stage where peace and reconciliation will become a must and    indispensable. Contrarily, they continue their ineffective and  fruitless  efforts  aimed at paving the way for the American and other  foreign  forces to stay in  Afghanistan; to prolong the occupation and  keep the  war unabated. If the council  wants, in earnest, to usher in  peace in  Afghanistan and put an end to the  fighting, they should,  first and  foremost, reach a conclusion with the Americans  who have  taken the  “peace” as hostage that whether they are ready to respect and   accept a  solution based on pull-out of their forces from Afghanistan?

Currently, not only the Afghans but the people of the region, America   and the  West want this war to be stopped immediately and Afghanistan   must be delivered  from the claws of the invading foreign forces. But   the Americans are not ready  to come down from the saddle of their   stubbornness and brutality. Sometimes,  they unveil their ambition of   continuing the occupation for another four years;  sometimes, they speak   of sending new cache of weapons, surveillance aircrafts  and   re-enforcement. Even some American senators unfurl their pipedream of    maintaining permanent bases in Afghanistan and put up notions in this   regard.

We ask the steering high-up and members of the peace   council, could you produce  your single tangible proposal that has ever   extracted a positive response from  the Americans? Was there any point   in the review of the Obama’s war strategy for  the years 2010-2011 to   show their intention of conceding any importance to  peace? If so, the   peace council would have had the space to perform their task  in its   true sense and context and the Americans would have supported them. But,    it seems, the establishment of the peace council is part of the war   strategy of  Obama. The American troops and the Kabul hireling army and   security apparatus  are engaged in killing and torturing the Afghan   Mojahid people. They want to  uproot the Jihad and the peace council,   with a palatable diplomacy and  stratagems, simultaneously want to   weaken it. Allah, forbid, they want the  Mujahideen to crumble. But we   ask the Almighty Allah (SwT) to foil this  conspiracy like your other   conspiracies and face it with shame and humiliation.  Thus the fact may   come to open that you are not supporters and seekers of peace  but   lining your pockets with dollars and grabbing lucrative slots.

You are those well-known faces who have trampled down on their history,   identity  and honor to achieve these targets. You sold the country to   the Americans; you  called the Western democracy of nakedness as being   in agreement with Islam. You  are trying to beef up its continuation   and, last, you serve as spice and pepper  to season the present   dispensation.

<em>--Forward to Establishment of Islamic Sovereignty in the Country!</em></blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (12 Jan 2011)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
130135UTC Jan 11*  

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>
<hr />
*<a href="http://bit.ly/fLb0Uo">9 puppets killed and wounded in Arghasan</a>*
<blockquote>Wednesday, 12 January 2011 15:05 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Jan. 12 – Some 9 ANA puppets were killed and wounded after their  vehicle was obliterated by a land mine at 10:00 am in Gazki village of Arghasan  district after the puppets came out from their outpost after it came under  Mujahideen missile strikes. The damage and casualties caused in the strikes is  not known.</blockquote>
*<a href="http://bit.ly/gbSqMj">Puppet contractor gunned down in Kandahar</a>*
<blockquote>Wednesday, 12 January 2011 15:05 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Jan. 12 – Haji Abdul Nafi’ was gunned down by Mujahideen in Kandahar  city’s Mirwaise Khan Maina at 01:00 pm today after Mujahideen attacked their  vehicle. The puppets driver Zaman was also killed in the attack.</blockquote>
*<a href="http://bit.ly/iglPm3">Land mine obliterates puppets vehicle</a>*
<blockquote>Wednesday, 12 January 2011 15:06 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
URUZGAN, Jan. 12 – An ANA puppets vehicle was blown apart by a land mine,  killing and wounding all inside while coming out of their check post at 11:00 am  Khus Khadeer area of Chora district.</blockquote>
*<a href="http://bit.ly/hoGCDk">Zabul blast tears through border police  vehicle</a>*
<blockquote>Wednesday, 12 January 2011 15:09 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, Jan. 12 – Later this afternoon at around 04:00 pm, an IED blew up a  border police vehicle on the road between Kala Rasheed and Juma Khan villages  instantly killing all 4 minions onboard in Shomalzo district.</blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (15 Jan 2011)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
152135UTC Jan 11*

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>
<hr />
*<a href="http://bit.ly/eWXm4v">Invaders suffer deadly losses in Zhiri, 8  killed</a>*
<blockquote>Thursday, 13 January 2011 12:09 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Jan. 13 – Several IED’s simultaneously detonated on a US foot patrol  in Sartak area located near Zhiri district center at around 04:00 pm yesterday  as a result 8 invaders were killed.Witneses from the area say that their body  parts and limbs are still lying around the blast scenes.</blockquote>
*<a href="http://bit.ly/gVwXGU">Kandahar blast kills and wounds 6 American  terrorists</a>*
<blockquote>Saturday, 15 January 2011 07:46 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Jan. 15 – At least 3 American terrorists were killed and 4 fatally  wounded after 2 IED’s detonated on their foot patrol in Selo area near Arghandab  river late yesterday afternoon.</blockquote>
*<a href="http://bit.ly/feSUvB">5 invaders killed and wounded in Dand</a>*
<blockquote>Friday, 14 January 2011 07:16 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Jan. 14 – Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate detonated IED’s early  yesterday morning on those invaders who were coming out of their check post in  Dand’s Nakhoni village as a result 2 American invaders were killed and 3 others  seriously wounded.</blockquote>
*<a href="http://bit.ly/gH2x7Z">Deadly Maiwand blast kills 4 invaders</a>*
<blockquote>Thursday, 13 January 2011 12:08 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Jan. 13 – As many as 4 American invaders were killed in Maiwand’s  Izabad area after their motorbike was obliterated after hitting a roadside bomb  at 04:00 pm yesterday afternoon.</blockquote>
*<a href="http://bit.ly/hGsTuE">NDS officer gunned down in Kandahar city</a>*
<blockquote>Friday, 14 January 2011 07:18 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Jan. 14 – Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate gunned down an NDS (local spy  agency) officer who was referred to as ‘11’ in his documents which he was  carrying in Shin Karez area located to the south of Kandahar city.</blockquote>
*<a href="http://bit.ly/esjICK">Mujahideen torch 5 NATO logistical vehicles  in attack on convoy</a>*
<blockquote>Thursday, 13 January 2011 12:10 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Jan. 13 – A convoy carrying logistics to the American invaders out  post in Baghchi area was ambushed in Nasirano village of Khakrez district at  09:00 am this morning, in which 5 supply vehicles were destroyed.</blockquote>
*<a href="http://bit.ly/fhDTws">2 NATO logistical vehicles destroyed</a>*
<blockquote>Friday, 14 January 2011 07:15 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KADAHAR, Jan. 14 – 2 NATO logistical vehicles were destroyed and their drivers  killed after Mujahideen attacked their convoy in near Panjwaee district center  yesterday afternoon.</blockquote>
*<a href="http://bit.ly/gw3Lca">Attack destroys 2 NATO supply vehicles</a>*
<blockquote>Friday, 14 January 2011 12:34 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Jan. 14 – 2 NATO supply vehicles destroyed in Kandahar city’s Khwaja  Manda area as a result of an ambush at 07:00 am this morning. The drivers of the  vehicles were also killed in the ambush.</blockquote>
*<a href="http://bit.ly/gD6Rcg">Enemy military convoy comes under attack</a>*
<blockquote>Friday, 14 January 2011 12:35 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Jan. 14 – Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate attacked a military and  logistical convoy of ANA puppets in Zangabad area of Panjwaee district. The  number of killed and wounded enemy is not known in the attack which took place  at 09:00 am this morning.</blockquote>
*<a href="http://bit.ly/flyVri">US patrol tank destroyed by roadside bomb</a>*
<blockquote>Friday, 14 January 2011 07:17 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Jan. 14 – A roadside bomb ripped through a US patrol tank in Nad Ai’s  Cha Mirza area, killing and wounding all onboard at 04:00 pm yesterday  afternoon.</blockquote>
*<a href="http://bit.ly/f0tJVV">Border police vehicle hits land mine</a>*
<blockquote>Friday, 14 January 2011 12:31 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Jan. 14 – Reports from Spin Boldak district say that a border police  vehicle hit a land mine near Waish (border) bazaar at 02:00 am this morning. All  puppets inside the vehicle were killed and wounded but their numbers are not  known.</blockquote>
*<a href="http://bit.ly/hszPMS">American terrorists attacked Zhiri</a>*
<blockquote>Thursday, 13 January 2011 09:34 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Jan. 13 – Mujahideen in Zhiri clashed with American invaders late  yesterday afternoon in Malangyano village of Sang-e-Sar area but the extent of  damage and casualties caused is not known.</blockquote>
*<a href="http://bit.ly/gkN37y">Mujahideen seize police vehicle in attack,  3 killed</a>*
<blockquote>Thursday, 13 January 2011 12:12 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
URUZGAN, Jan. 13 – Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate seized a police vehicle after 3  police were killed in an attack on their patrol vehicle in Khus Khadir area of  Chora district at 12:00 pm today. Mujahideen say that they also seized 3  Kalashnikovs in the successful ambush.</blockquote>
*<a href="http://bit.ly/gucM6V">Land mine tears through invaders tank in  Terenkot</a>*
<blockquote>Friday, 14 January 2011 07:13 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
URUZGAN, Jan. 14 – A land mine tore through an American patrol tank, killing and  wounding all inside yesterday at 12:00 pm in Terenkot city’s Darwaishano area.</blockquote>
*<a href="http://bit.ly/eueEYn">Blast in Uruzgan kills puppets commander</a>*
<blockquote>Saturday, 15 January 2011 14:37 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
URUZGAN, Jan. 15 – Jalil Khan, a famous local police commander was killed along  with 3 of his body guards in Darwaishan Nawa area of Terenkot city while on its  way to a check post at 09:00 am this morning.</blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (16 Jan 2011)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
172250UTC Jan 11* 

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>
<hr />
*<a href="http://bit.ly/eQsNGd">Puppet NDS officer gunned down in Kandahar  city</a>*
<blockquote>Sunday, 16 January 2011 12:58 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Jan. 16 – Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate gunned down a puppet officer  of NDS (local spy agency) as the agent was walking in Yakh Karez area of  Kandahar city. Another report from the city says that an enemy logistical  vehicle was destroyed in Stadium area located in the heart of the city in which  the vehicle was damaged and the driver killed.</blockquote>
*<a href="http://bit.ly/faAfyh">Missiles strike Shomalzo district  headquarters</a>*
<blockquote>Sunday, 16 January 2011 13:00 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, Jan. 16 – Earlier this morning at around 06:00 am, 3 missiles fired by  Mujahideen struck Shomolzo district headquarters causing the enemy heavy damage  and casualties but its extent is not known.</blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (17 Jan 2011)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
180155UTC Jan 11*

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>
<hr />
*<a href="http://bit.ly/f3j6Nq">Cowardly invaders suffer losses in deadly  Zhiri fighting</a>*
<blockquote>Monday, 17 January 2011 08:05 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Jan. 17 – Reports arriving from Zhiri say that an all-day fighting  took place against American invaders in Nalgham and Solghi areas of the district  after Mujahideen attacked their foot patrol that tried to carry out an  operation. The cowardly invaders suffered deadly losses and damages in the  fighting but the exact figures are not known. 2 Mujahideen were injured and 1  Martyred (may Allah accept him from amongst the Shuhada).</blockquote>
*<a href="http://bit.ly/gM6TNp">Powerful explosion annihilates American  tank</a>*
<blockquote>Monday, 17 January 2011 11:34 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Jan. 17 – Earlier today, an anti-tank mine ripped through an American  tank in Jazi area of Arghandab district, killing and wounding all inside.</blockquote>
*<a href="http://bit.ly/eiyyO6">Blast hits US patrol in Dand</a>*
<blockquote>Monday, 17 January 2011 11:32 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Jan. 17 – Mujahideen detonated a remote-controlled mine on US invaders  foot patrol in Dand’s Salawat area as a result 1 invaders was killed and 3  others severely wounded.</blockquote>
*<a href="http://bit.ly/f7nQ0W">Land mine rips through invaders tank in  Shahwalikot</a>*
<blockquote>Monday, 17 January 2011 08:04 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Jan. 17 – A US tank was completely destroyed after a land mine ripped  through it at 09:00 am killing and wounding all 4 invaders inside in  Shahwalikot’s Babro Manda area.</blockquote>
*<a href="http://bit.ly/i6I4sz">ANA vehicle blown apart near Qalat city</a>*
<blockquote>Monday, 17 January 2011 11:32 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, Jan. 17 – 5 ANA puppets were killed and wounded when Mujahideen detonated  a remote-controlled mine on their vehicle, which was destroyed while travelling  on Kandahar-Kabul main highway near Qalat city.</blockquote>
*<a href="http://bit.ly/hrY5y5">NATO logistical convoy comes under  Mujahideen attack in Zabul</a>*
<blockquote>Monday, 17 January 2011 11:35 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Jan. 17 – A few moments earlier, Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate  destroyed an enemy supply vehicle after attacking a NATO logistical convoy in  Babak area located near Qalat city in which the enemy also suffered losses, the  extent of which is not known.</blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (18 Jan 2011)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
190145UTC Jan 11* 

<em>NOTE:  Do NOT click on a link to the Taliban's or other terrorist  web pages if you don't want the webmasters to see your computer's IP number.  This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>
<hr />
*<a href="http://bit.ly/eR5PDq">Canadian invades tank blown apart in  Panjwaee</a> - *<a href="http://scr.bi/dWcMSn">Screen capture of full statement at Scribd.com</a>


> *Tuesday, 18 January 2011 11:05 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
> KANDAHAR, Jan. 18 – Mujahideen from Panjwaee district say that a Canadian tank  was blown apart by an IED in Zangabad area as the invaders military convoy  passing through the area this afternoon.*


*<a href="http://bit.ly/gD6MN0">Invaders suffer fatal losses in Zhiri booby  trap</a>*
<blockquote>Tuesday, 18 January 2011 12:50 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Jan. 18 – Officials from Zhiri report that this afternoon, American  terrorists tried to set up an ambush in an empty house in Pashmool area when IED  planted by Mujahideen exploded on them causing fatal casualties but their exact  numbers are not known however medical helicopters arrived at the scene 3 times  to airlift the dead and wounded invaders.</blockquote>
*<a href="http://bit.ly/hq7F6b">Puppets check post in Kandahar city comes  under attack</a>*
<blockquote>Tuesday, 18 January 2011 17:05 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KADAHAR, Jan. 18 – A police check post located in Noshijan Pla are of Kandahar  city came under Mujahideen attack early this morning, badly damaging the check  post besides killing 2 puppets and wounding several others.</blockquote>
*<a href="http://bit.ly/fd1juL">Powerful Zhiri blast annihilates American  tank</a>*
<blockquote>Tuesday, 18 January 2011 17:06 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Jan. 18 – An American tank was blown to bits by an IED in Zhiri  district late yesterday afternoon, instantly killing all invaders inside but  their numbers are not known.</blockquote>
*<a href="http://bit.ly/e5L7H7">Land mine in Ma’ruf rips through ISAF tank</a>*
<blockquote>Tuesday, 18 January 2011 11:05 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Jan. 18 – Mujahideen detonated a land mine on ISAF invader tank on the  main road near Ma’ruf district center yesterday afternoon as a result all  invaders inside the tank were killed and wounded but their numbers are not  known.</blockquote>
<hr />
*<a href="http://bit.ly/ev985x">How the 1,400 Troops Re-enforcement Could  Uplift the Sagging Morale of 120,000 American Troops.</a>* *- *<a href="http://scr.bi/ha2gZl">Screen capture of full statement at Scribd.com</a>
<blockquote>Tuesday, 18 January 2011 05:18
According to a report in the New York Times, Pentagon is intending to send 1,400  more soldiers to Afghanistan in the current year 2011, presumably to fill up the  vacuum existing in the ranks of the American army— a vacuum which is the result  of the tips-and-runs attacks of the Mujahideen and increase in their strength  during the previous year.

The Pentagon claims that the surge of the troops in Afghanistan will carry out  special raids and effective operations against the Mujahideen in the current  year but it is not true. The fact is that the Americans faced huge material and  life casualties last year, reaching an unprecedented level in the past nine  years period. It was expected that the Americans would try to replenish the  vacuum to an extent by resorting to a fresh surge.

As to the Pentagon’s claim that the new 1,400 troops will take part in special  operations against the Mujahideen, we could only say, it is futile and  meaningless. During the past nine years, Pentagon has not left any stone  unturned in using all tactics and stratagems which their brutal imagination  could envisage. They have not spared committing any crime including battles  against the Mujahideen; torturing them; engineering surreptitious conspiracies;  launching political ploys; perpetrating genocide against the Afghanis people;  detaining the common Afghans and destroying their plantations, properties,  hearths and homes. So we can say, the fresh surge by the Pentagon is not a new  initiative but aimed at replenishing the void that has been created by the  fatalities and injuries of the American troops during the past year. There seems  no other rationale behind the re-enforcement.

If we look at facts, we know that Pentagon will not be able to fill up the  vacuum of the troops casualties by a fresh surge of 1,400 troops. Every one  knows the fact, that during the past year, some undeniable events took place and  even American sources and the American spokesmen at Bagram Airbase have  confirmed them. Furthermore, some sources put the American troop’s fatality  during the last year at 3,000 soldiers. However, other substantiated evidence on  hand and the Mujahideen’s data show the casualties were many times higher than  the ones revealed.

Granted, if even they are able to fill up the vacuum by the miniscule 1,400  troops surge, then what about another vacuum that the American troops in  Afghanistan are grappling with right now, and that is the problem of sagging  morale; the descending psychological conditions and the fear of war. What does  Pentagon think that, will the re-enforcement of 1,400 troops prove to be an  effective panacea to fill the gap and what breakthrough they are going to make  during 2011? Contrarily, these extra 1,400 troops will suffer from low morale  when they join the American troops stationed there and hear their stories and  accounts of armed clashes with the Taliban. The war of Afghanistan and the Jihad  environ prevailing there will teach them exemplary lessons that it will be  difficult to tell their condition from the already stationed troops which have  been crumbled at the hands of the Mujahideen.

The troops of the fresh surge and the previous ones will be quashed thanks to  the well-known Afghan willpower that their war specialties and tactics of  special operations will be of no use any more. By then, they themselves will  seek the way of escape from Afghanistan if Allah willing.</blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (19 Jan 2011)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
200240UTC Jan 11*  

<em>NOTE:  Do NOT click on a link to the Taliban's or other terrorist  web pages if you don't want the webmasters to see your computer's IP number.  This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>
<hr />
*<a href="http://bit.ly/fsNK7P">18 invaders killed and wounded in Kandahar  Martyrdom attack</a>*
<blockquote>Wednesday, 19 January 2011 11:29 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Jan. 19 – Nasrullah, a lion of Islam and a resident of Kandahar  carried out a martyrdom attack inside an American outpost located near Waish  Bazaar area of Boldak district at 11:00 am today after detonated his explosives  belt as the invaders gathered for a meeting. Reports add that the outpost was  completely destroyed by the powerful blast along with 18 American terrorists  killed and wounded which includes their officer. Witnesses say that the vehicles  parked in the outpost were also badly damaged and completely destroyed.</blockquote>
*<a href="http://bit.ly/fOuSIt">American outpost attacked by Mujahideen</a>*
<blockquote>Wednesday, 19 January 2011 11:33 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Jan. 19 – A 1-hour long battle took place last night after Mujahideen  attacked a US outpost near Gulistan district center using heavy and light  weapons but the extent of damage and casualties caused to the enemy is not  known.</blockquote>
*<a href="http://bit.ly/hhujvo">Police vehicle blown apart in IED attack</a>*
<blockquote>Wednesday, 19 January 2011 11:32 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Jan. 19 – Mujahideen from Registan district report that a police  vehicle was blown apart by an IED at 11:00am this morning while traveling to its  check post in Balapoti area.</blockquote>
*<a href="http://bit.ly/hbyd44">Shomolzo blast hits border police vehicle</a>*
<blockquote>Wednesday, 19 January 2011 11:31 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, Jan. 19 – Earlier today at around 09:00 am, a border police vehicle of a  new check post located in Shomolzo’s Juma Khan village was blown apart by a IED,  killing and wounding all inside.</blockquote>
*<a href="http://bit.ly/fUMUVv">Land mine rips through American tank</a>*
<blockquote>Wednesday, 19 January 2011 11:30 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, Jan. 19 – A land mine ripped through a US invaders tank at 09:00 am,  killing and wounding all inside as the enemy military convoy was passing on the  main road of Mezani district’s Manda area.</blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (21 Jan 2011)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
220200UTC Jan 11* 

<em>NOTE:  Do NOT click on a link to the Taliban's or other terrorist  web pages if you don't want the webmasters to see your computer's IP number.  This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>
<hr />
*<a href="http://bit.ly/eMHPfK">Kandahar airfield comes under attack</a>*
<blockquote>Thursday, 20 January 2011 11:07 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Jan. 20 – Some three missiles were fired at the airfield which is one  of the largest military base of the US-NATO invaders, all of which landed at the  terminal but there are no reports of the enemy casualties and damages.</blockquote>
*<a href="http://bit.ly/hCLCE5">7 puppets killed in Mujahideen attack</a>*
<blockquote>Thursday, 20 January 2011 14:59 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Jan. 20 - Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate in the province’s  Arghandab district, killing as many as 7 puppets and destroyed their tank during  a bombing followed by an attack on Thursday.</blockquote>
*<a href="http://bit.ly/gBdwIo">Mujahideen kill 3 cowardly police in  Kandahar city</a>*
<blockquote>Friday, 21 January 2011 13:07 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Jan. 21 – Mujahideen ambushed a police foot patrol this morning in  Khwaja Manda area of Kandahar city in which 3 cowardly police were killed and 2  others wounded.</blockquote>
*<a href="http://bit.ly/haO7J7">3 supply vehicles destroyed in attack on  NATO logistical convoy</a>*
<blockquote>Friday, 21 January 2011 10:04 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Jan. 21 – Mujahideen attacked a NATO logistical convoy at 08:00 am as  the enemy convoy was passing Panjwaee’s Zangabad area as a result 3 supply  vehicles were destroyed along with 5 puppet police were killed. Mujahideen add  that an IED exploded on puppet police a few moments after the attack causing  further casualties to the enemy.</blockquote>
*<a href="http://bit.ly/eZMsi1">US-NATO tank destroyed in Mujahideen attack</a>*
<blockquote>Thursday, 20 January 2011 14:56 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Jan. 20 – Mujahideen shot a military tank of the NATO invading forces  while on patrol mission in Kandahar city last night, killing or wounding those  on board.</blockquote>
*<a href="http://bit.ly/gRws95">Mujahideen missiles hit Tarin Kot airbase</a>*
<blockquote>Thursday, 20 January 2011 14:57 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
URUZGAN, Jan. 20 – Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate stormed 3 missiles into  Tarin Kot airbase in Uruzgan Thursday which hit the target, but it is unclear  whether any were killed or wounded during the heavy arms fire.</blockquote>
*<a href="http://bit.ly/hpGrjZ">9 US-led invaders and their puppets killed  in Zabul, 2 vehicles destroyed</a>*
<blockquote>Thursday, 20 January 2011 15:00 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, Jan. 20 – Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate, in an attack the military  convoy of the vehicles of the enemy, destroyed 2 vehicles killing as many as 9  NATO and their local minions in Arghandab district of Zabul on Thursday.7</blockquote>
<hr />
*<a href="http://bit.ly/eZvvFk">Remarks of the Spokesman of the Islamic  Emirate of Afghanistan about the Baseless Rumor of ...</a> - * <a href="http://scr.bi/hzzGXp">Screen capture of full statement at Scribd.com</a>
<blockquote>Thursday, 20 January 2011 10:32

Remarks of the Spokesman of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan about the  Baseless Rumor of Illness of the Esteemed Amir-ul-Momineen

Quoting the American State Department and a CIA-run private intelligence  network, The Eclipse Group, an American daily, The Washington Post has published  an unsubstantiated and baseless report, claiming that the esteemed  Amir-ul-Momineen, Mullah Omar Mujahid had a heart attack and was treated in a  hospital in Karachi. The afore-said intelligence network says, the source of its

information is a physician who saw Amir-ul-momineen after the operation. But the  report does not mention the name of the physician. According to the network, the  physician says that he was not present in the operation theatre but heard from  other physicians that Mullah Omar was suffering from cardiac complications. Some  Afghan and international media outlets circulated the rumors without first  verifying and substantiating it.

The Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan categorically refutes this baseless and  fatuous claim and believes that circulation of this rumor, is part and parcel of  the propaganda war launched by the enemy.

The esteemed Amir-ul-momineen (may Allah protect him) has never suffered from  such disease, that would have required to rush him to a hospital. The enemy is  circulating these rumors to cover up its own defeat at the military field and to  distract the attention of the common man.

It is worth mentioning that the enemy has no proof in this regard nor has any  reason to prove its case. The only proof that it relies on in the report,  weakens the claim in itself. The physician mentioned in the report says that he  has not seen such an incident personally but has heard ( the story) from other  doctors. It is in itself a fabricated reason.

In view of the propaganda drive by the enemy, the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan  declares that this fatuous and baseless claim of the enemy will not have any  negative impact on the resistance and operations of the Mujahideen against the  invading forces.

All the people of Afghanistan know that the enemy has launched the propaganda  campaign in order to cover up its defeat. It gives circulation to baseless  rumors which often end up proving a failure and fatuous. In fact these baseless  rumors only add to undermining the credibility of the enemy. Apart from that, no  gain the enemy will have.

<em>Zabihullah Mujahid
Spokesman of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan</em></blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (22 Jan 2011)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
222230UTC Jan 11*  

<em>NOTE:  Do NOT click on a link to the Taliban's or other terrorist  web pages if you don't want the webmasters to see your computer's IP number. This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>
<hr />
*<a href="http://bit.ly/hSfAl0">2 enemy vehicles destroyed in attack on  NATO logistical convoy</a>*
<blockquote>Saturday, 22 January 2011 13:50 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Jan. 22 – Mujahideen in Panjwaee’s Zangabad area attacked a NATO  logistical convoy using heavy and light weapons this morning in which 2  logistical supply vehicles were destroyed along with 3 security puppets killed  and 2 wounded.</blockquote>
*<a href="http://bit.ly/ez8j5w">Puppet agent gunned down in Kandahar city</a>*
<blockquote>Saturday, 22 January 2011 13:49 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Jan. 22 – Hayat Jan, an agent working for NDS (local spy agency) was  gunned down this morning as the puppet was walking in Loe Wayala’s Simano Pla  area of Kandahar city.</blockquote>
*<a href="http://bit.ly/gb6ZiZ">Roadside bomb blows apart ANA tank</a>*
<blockquote>Saturday, 22 January 2011 11:44 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Jan. 22 – An ANA tank was blown apart by a roadside bomb late  yesterday afternoon, killing and wounding all onboard as the puppets convoy was  passing through Karez area of Maiwand district.</blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (23 Jan 2011)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
230005UTC Jan 11* 

<em>NOTE:  Do NOT click on a link to the Taliban's or other terrorist  web pages if you don't want the webmasters to see your computer's IP number.  This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>
<hr />
*<a href="http://bit.ly/hqwTPH">Khakrez blasts kill and wound 11 puppets</a>*
<blockquote>Sunday, 23 January 2011 07:27 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Jan. 22 – Reports arriving from Khakrez district say that IED’s blew  apart 2 ANA vehicles at 11:0 am yesterday as he enemy military convoy was  passing through Siya Sang Dara, killing and wounding all inside. Reports add  that Mujahideen detonated a third remote-controlled IED n those puppets that  were busy helping the dead and wounded from the previous blasts. 11 ANA puppets  were killed and wounded in the 3 blasts.</blockquote>
*<a href="http://bit.ly/hHbahO">Explosion kills 2 invaders in Panjwaee</a>*
<blockquote>Sunday, 23 January 2011 17:42 Qari Yousof ahmedi
HELMAND, Jan. 23 – At least 2 American terrorists were killed after a mine  detonated on their foot patrol near Panjwaee district center at 11:00 am.</blockquote>
*<a href="http://bit.ly/hicsBG">Mujahideen attack police check post in  Kandahar city</a>*
<blockquote>Sunday, 23 January 2011 17:48 Qari Yousof ahmedi
KANDAHAR, Jan. 23 – Mujahideen in Kandahar city attacked a police check post  located in Loe Wayala’s Simano Pla area last night but causing the enemy deadly  losses and damage the extent of which is not known.</blockquote>
*<a href="http://bit.ly/f2287p">Head of police academy in Kandahar city</a>*
<blockquote>Sunday, 23 January 2011 17:46 Qari Yousof ahmedi
KANDAHAR, Jan. 23 – Mirwaise, the head of puppet police academy along with his  body guards were ambushed by Mujahideen in Kandahar city’s Mirwaise Maina area.  Reports indicate that the puppet head survived the ambush but 3 of his gunmen  were killed.</blockquote>
*<a href="http://bit.ly/fyMznh">Check post commander killed in Kandahar  city</a>*
<blockquote>Sunday, 23 January 2011 07:28 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Jan. 22 – Mujahideen shot dead Baqi Agha, the commander of a check  post lying on the road of Kandahar city’s Brishnakot area, as the puppet was  walking along in the mentioned area at 12:00 pm yesterday.</blockquote>
*<a href="http://bit.ly/fIDTmP">Missiles rock Terenkot airfield</a>*
<blockquote>Sunday, 23 January 2011 07:30 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
URUZGAN, Jan. 22 – Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate fired missiles at Terenkot  airfield in which 4 struck the enemy barracks housing Australian invaders and  their ANA puppets but the extent of damage and casualties caused by the attack  is not known.</blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (24 Jan 2011)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
250035UTC Jan 11*  

<em>NOTE:  Do NOT click on a link to the Taliban's or other terrorist  web pages if you don't want the webmasters to see your computer's IP number.  This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>
<hr />
*<a href="http://bit.ly/f2lOf3">Blast in Dand kills 4 puppets, vehicle  destroyed</a>*
<blockquote>Monday, 24 January 2011 15:10 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Jan. 24 – A police vehicle was blown apart by an IED at 01:00 pm  yesterday in Dand’s Nakhoni village as a result 4 puppets onboard were killed  which includes an assistant commander of a check post.</blockquote>
*<a href="http://bit.ly/fSfl78">Explosion in Panjwaee kills 3 ISAF invaders</a>*
<blockquote>Monday, 24 January 2011 10:20 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Jan. 24 – At least 3 ISAF invaders were killed at 07:00 am and 2  fatally wounded after a mine detonated on their foot patrol on the main road  close to Panjwaee district center.</blockquote>
*<a href="http://bit.ly/hicsBG">Mujahideen attack police check post in  Kandahar city</a>*
<blockquote>Sunday, 23 January 2011 17:48 Qari Yousof ahmedi
KANDAHAR, Jan. 23 – Mujahideen in Kandahar city attacked a police check post  located in Loe Wayala’s Simano Pla area last night but causing the enemy deadly  losses and damage the extent of which is not known.</blockquote>
*<a href="http://bit.ly/e9oB1H">Enemy logistical vehicle destroyed near  Kandahar city</a>*
<blockquote>Monday, 24 January 2011 10:20 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Jan. 24 – Mujahideen waylaid a NATO logistical convoy at 08:00 am this  morning as it was passing through Mirwaise Maina area of Kandahar city in which  1 supply truck was destroyed after being hit by RPG fire but the number of  killed and wounded is not known.</blockquote>
*<a href="http://bit.ly/hak0SN">Land mine hits American tank in Zabul</a>*
<blockquote>Monday, 24 January 2011 16:31 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, Jan. 24 – Last night in Shomolzo’s Durahi area, a tank of American  invaders was obliterated by a land mine, killing and wounding all onboard.</blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (27 Jan 2011)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
280215UTC Jan 11* 

<em>NOTE:  Do NOT click on a link to the Taliban's or other terrorist web  pages if you don't want the webmasters to see your computer's IP number. This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>
<hr />
*<a href="http://bit.ly/efHsHi">Missile strikes Kandahar airfield</a>*
<blockquote>Thursday, 27 January 2011 10:04 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Jan. 27 – A Missile fired by Mujahideen at 07:00 am struck near a  terminal of Invaders based at Kandahar airfield but the extent of damage and  casualties caused is not known.</blockquote>
*<a href="http://bit.ly/e8M7F3">American tank destroyed by mine</a>*
<blockquote>Thursday, 27 January 2011 10:04 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Jan. 27 – A US tank was destroyed by a mine in Maiwand district’s Kala  Shamir area while on a patrol at 11:00 am yesterday. All invaders inside were  killed.</blockquote>
<hr />
*<a href="http://bit.ly/h2vT8o">Alemarah Studio’s new film (American  Reconstruction) has been released</a>*
<blockquote>Thursday, 27 January 2011 06:16 administrator
The American’s have claimed to have made a lot of progress in Kandahar ever  since starting their barbaric operation and purport to have caused Mujahideen  many casualties and setbacks. They have been using their controlled media to  throw sand into the eyes of people and spread their false allegations of taking  complete control of districts from the hands of Mujahideen when in fact they  have only harmed and caused millions of dollars’ worth of damage to civilians.</blockquote>
Downloadable copy of video (38 minutes, HUGE .mp4 file) at non-terrorist site <a href="http://bit.ly/e1DKif">here</a>.
<hr />
*<a href="http://bit.ly/h2vT8o">The Islamic Emirate Of Afghanistan And Its  Successful Administrative Policy</a>* - <a href="http://scr.bi/gYR8rJ">Screen  capture of full statement at Scribd.com</a>
<blockquote>Thursday, 27 January 2011 02:29 Ikram Maiwandi

( .... )

1. After this pleasant introduction, I take you to the subject of this study by  saying: In its entire organization, the Islamic Emirate relies on the Book of  Allah Almighty and upon the Sunnah of his Messenger (SAW), the Sunnah of the  rightly guided Caliphs and the sayings of the Companions, may Allah be pleased  with them all. It utilizes the fatwas of the followers and the opinions of  mujtahid scholars, may Allah Almighty have mercy on them. The Emirate borrows  from the history of bygone nations and its system consists of the components of  a successful administration balanced with the sanctity of its goals, the vision  of its leader, and the strength of its faith and the qualifications of its  workers with regards to piety; devotion; trust; competence, etc.

2. Based on this, the Administrative System of the Islamic Emirate is based upon  the principles of the Islamic Caliphate from the era of the rightly guided  Caliphs, may Allah be pleased with them, in dividing the country into provinces,  appointing pious and righteous governors, guiding workers to piety and justice,  encouraging the establishment of a religious and worldly policy, tending to the  needs of the people, instructing them in matters of religion and encouraging  them to make the utmost effort in promoting virtue and preventing vice.  Regulations have been drawn up for the guidance of the Mujahideen fi sabeel  Allah. Messages are constantly sent for this purpose to guide them; direct their  deeds; illuminate their thoughts and have them follow in the footsteps of the  Companions, may Allah be pleased with them. Umar ibn al-Khattab, may Allah be  pleased with him, spoke to the people thus, saying ”O people, by Allah I do not  send you governors to flog you or take your wealth but I send them to teach you  your Religion and the way you should follow (sunnah). If anything other than  this is done to anyone, he should refer the matter to me. By Him in whose hand  is Umar’s soul, I will provide justice for him.” (History of Islam/Dr. Hasan  Ibrahim/part 1, page 455).

Uthman ibn Affan, may Allah be pleased with him, wrote to his governors in the  provinces, saying: “Allah has decreed the imams to be shepherds, he did not ask  them to be tax collectors. When this Ummah emerged, they were created as  shepherds; they were not created as tax collectors. Your imams are on the verge  of becoming tax collectors and not shepherds. If that happens, diffidence,  fidelity and loyalty will be torn apart. The best course is to look to the  affairs of Muslims and what is requested of them. Give to them what is their due  and take from them what you ought”. (Previous reference/part 1/page 455).

3. The area of our Muslim country of Afghanistan is approximately 650,000 square  kilometers with an estimated population of at least 33 million people. The  country is divided into 34 administrative units, each named a province such as  Qandahar, Helmand, Herat and Balkh province. Moreover, each province is divided  into multiple directorates, big and small such as Marjah in Helmand province,  Arghandab in Qandahar province, etc. Each directorate contains beautiful areas  and numerous villages. There are a total of 400 provinces, while there are tens  of thousands of villages.

4. In each village, there is a faithful leader (appointed) by the Emirate and  who is responsible for civilian and military affairs. He has around him from 10  to 50 Mujahideen depending on the prevailing circumstances. A new leader is  selected from among them if the previous leader is martyred or is unable to  continue to lead for any reason. In case of a disagreement, the matter is  elevated to the amirs above them. This battalion – called a front – is ready for  combat and to fight against the enemy night and day. They are also recourse to  which people raise their complaints, whether among themselves or between them  and other villages. If the problems are small, they are referred to notables of  the tribe for resolution. If the problems are big, then they are elevated to the  senior officials in the directorate for a decision to be made in accordance with  pure Shari’ah law.

5. Each directorate has a Governor of known piety among the people. He has a  deputy with experience in affairs of the region. Under their command work  different committees such as: Committee for Arbitration and Settling Disputes;  Committee for Education and Development; a Military Commission to manage war  issues, etc. The Governor is the commander of the whole village and area leaders  in that directorate, and he is responsible for the application of Allah’s  Shari’ah there. The appointment and dismissal of the Governor is in the hands of  the Supreme Command after consultation with the provincial Governor and the  province-level Military Committee. He works under the command of the provincial  Governor and is directly responsible for the directorate.

6. Each province of the country is an independent unit with a commander called  the Governor. He has a deputy to assist him. The Governor is directly  responsible for the Supreme Command of that province and directs its military,  civilian, financial and legal affairs. Usually this important post is entrusted  to an experienced and capable man; a man of Religion and morality who fears no  one in Allah. He is a true and trustworthy, and capable of directing matters.  Among his duties is application of Shari’ah laws and statutes; supervision of  directorate governors; execution of the war plan; supervision of financial  resources and expenditures. Committees with appropriate authorities work with  him on the province level, including legal, military and financial committees;  an education committee, etc. The appointment and dismissal of the Governor is  the responsibility of the Supreme Commander after consultation with the High  Shura Council.

7. Above that is the role of the Main Committees with authority at the level of  the Islamic Emirate. Each Committee is composed of a number of trustworthy and  loyal persons with experience in their assigned occupation. In the current  structure of the Emirate, these replace – as circumstances dictate – the old  Ministries. They are as follows:

A. The Military Committee: This is equivalent of the Ministry of Defense and  coordinates military affairs, including preparing young men for sacred Jihad;  arming the Mujahideen with weapons, ammunition and equipment; preparing war  plans; issuing orders for battles and attacks on enemy bases, dens of lackeys,  etc.

B. Preaching and Guidance Committee: This is composed of the senior scholars and  issues fatwas on important matters of fiqh. It also appoints and employs  scholars and preachers and provides guidance to the Mujahideen and citizens and  gives advice to the commanders and officials.

C. Ministry of Culture and Information: It broadcasts statements of the  Amir-ul-Momineen, may Allah Almighty protect him, as well as the decisions of  the Supreme Command, the judgments, statements and decisions of the High Shura  Council, and publishes magazines and newspapers in different languages. It  publishes news of the Mujahideen and their conquests and refutes the claims of  the charlatan enemy; revealing his conspiracies and plots; and refuting his  propaganda via important websites on the internet.

D. The Political Committee: This is equivalent to the Foreign Ministry and is  responsible for foreign relations. It makes great efforts to build, expand and  develop foreign relations.

E. Education Committee: This committee builds different kinds of schools, and  prepares an educational curriculum and selects well known leaders from the  provinces and appoints teachers and the administrative apparatus for the  schools; all for the purpose of spreading Islamic and contemporary learning;  obliterating illiteracy and fighting ignorance in society and educating the  developing generation.

F. Financial Committee: This undertakes the development of financial resources  for the Emirate, organizes the Expenditures Diwan; monitors banks, etc.

G. Committee for Prisoners and Orphans: This is concerned with affairs of  prisoners and orphans; it works strenuously for the release of the prisoners,  and to raise their children and the children of the martyrs and helps with the  living expenses of their families.

H. Health Committee: This is concerned with treating the wounded and sick  Mujahideen, and helps them with their living expenses. It also works to prepare  comfortable quarters for them during their convalescence.

I. Committee for Foreign Establishments: This directs them to affected areas and  supervises their work and their men up close to ensure that they are not  carrying out works that negatively impact our 'aqidah.

8. High Shura Council: This is composed of high-ranking men in the Islamic  Emirate. The appointment and removal of its members is carried out by the  Amir-ul-Momineen. The duties assigned to the Council include monitoring the  situation in Afghanistan; searching for suitable solutions for internal and  external problems; guiding the Main Committees at the level of the Islamic  Emirate in their work; and issuing statements on international, regional, and  internal occasions and drafting regulations and laws in accordance with the Book  and the Sunnah.

9. The Supreme Command represented by the Supreme Leader; the Amir-ul-Momineen  Mullah Mohammad Omar (Mujahid), may Allah Almighty protect him, who is the  direct leader of the Holy Jihad. He is the primary caretaker for all of  Afghanistan’s military and civilian affairs and, in his capacity as Supreme  Leader of the Mujahideen and Amir-ul-Momineen, he is zealous in the application  of Allah’s Shari’ah, starting with himself; his household; his family; soldiers  and followers; reporting to his flock and all Muslims in the world as is made  patently clear in his sermons and speeches. He strives – following those pious  leaders who preceded him – to rule with justice by assigning positions to  trustworthy people; carefully selecting his entourage; and choosing the loyal  and righteous to accompany him. He closely monitors the actions of his men in  high positions and advises them to be pious before Allah in public and private,  give their people their rights and avoid causing them any harm.

10. His two trusted deputies act to aid him with devotion and piety. They are  his helpers in rolling out the carpet of Allah’s heavenly Shari’ah upon the land  of the country. They carry out the experienced leader’s decisions with all  faithfulness and honesty without adding or subtracting anything. They are  responsible for keeping pace with matters of Jihad and putting the responsible  agencies in action. They are also responsible for convening the High Shura  Council and consultative councils and organizing all affairs of the Islamic  Emirate.

The Last Word

The strong faith of the Leader of the Islamic Emirate in Allah the All-Wise and  All-Powerful; in the sanctity of his goal; and its deep roots in the hearts of  his workers; and the impartiality of the administration in selecting righteous  men is a symbol of heroism; and the secret of the success of the Holy Jihad in  the country. This is especially represented in the faith of the heroic leader  Mullah Mohammad Omar (Mujahid), may Allah give him victory over his enemies,  when he said “No, No” to occupation, relying instead upon Allah Almighty and  Omnipotent, despite of the greed of the infidels and their attacks upon the  defenseless people. Rather he ordered Jihad against them to defend the Religion  and honor, uttering the words of his predecessors: Allah is sufficient for us;  He is the best disposer of affairs.

There is no doubt that the Mujahideen are the helpers of Allah. If a Mujahid is  not a supporter of Allah, then who is? This is especially true in our modern age  when they are led by noble scholars and seekers of Shari’ah knowledge and the  righteous from among Allah’s servants. As for the desired goal and objective of  the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan it is to elevate the word of Allah Almighty  and establish an Islamic government by every meaning of the word, and to expel  the enemies of Allah; the Americans, from the country. It is for Allah to humble  to the depths the word of those who are infidels, to justify the truth and prove  falsehood false. It is for Allah to give honor to the holy Jihad, Islam and the  Muslims and to humiliate idolatry and the idolaters.

And for this, let those aspire who have aspirations.

Translated From The Islamic Emirate Of Afghanistan: Al-Somood Magazine Issue #55</blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (28 Jan 2011)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
290120UTC Jan 11* 
<em>NOTE:  Do NOT click on a link to the Taliban's or other terrorist web  pages if you don't want the webmasters to see your computer's IP number. This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>
<hr />
*<a href="http://bit.ly/fMbxk7">Puppet contractor of Canadians killed in  Kandahar city</a> *- <a href="http://scr.bi/hVdsrt">Screen capture of full statement at Scribd.com</a>





> *Friday, 28 January 2011 17:54 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
> KANDAHAR, Jan. 28 – A puppet traitor from Logar province working as a contractor  for the Cnadian invaders was shot dead by Mujahideen in Kandahar city’s Shair  Surkh village.*



*<a href="http://bit.ly/gVj9xO">Deadly fighting takes place in Zhiri</a>*
<blockquote>Friday, 28 January 2011 17:53 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Jan. 28 – A 2-hour deadly battle took place with American invaders  backed by airpower in Zhiri after the invaders tried to carry out an operation  against Mujahideen in Nalgham area but the extent of damage and casualties  caused is not known. 1 Mujahid was injured in the fighting which started at  08:00 am this morning.</blockquote>
*<a href="http://bit.ly/iiu2WW">IED’s eliminate 2 American tanks in  Shahwalikot</a>*
<blockquote>Friday, 28 January 2011 11:37 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Jan. 28 – Reports from Shahwalikot district say that earlier this  morning an American invaders military convoy was going from Kandahar to Uruzgan  province when IED’s ripped through 2 of their tanks in Sozniyano area. Both the  tanks were completely destroyed by the powerful explosions but the number of  killed and wounded invaders is not known.</blockquote>
*<a href="http://bit.ly/e5UZxL">Mine claims 3 puppets lives</a>*
<blockquote>Friday, 28 January 2011 11:35 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
URUZGAN, Jan. 28 – At least 3 ANA puppets were killed and another wounded by an  IED blast near Terenkot city’s Rod Khana area while on a patrol at 09:00 am.</blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (29 Jan 2011)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
292145UTC Jan 11*  

<em>NOTE:  Do NOT click on a link to the Taliban's or other terrorist web  pages if you don't want the webmasters to see your computer's IP number. This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>
<hr />
*<a href="http://bit.ly/fIxxK2">Kandahar governor’s assistant killed in  Martyrdom attack</a>*
<blockquote>Saturday, 29 January 2011 11:25 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Jan. 29 – Reports from Kandahar city say that Engineer Abdul Latif  Ashna, the assistant of Kandahar governor was killed in a Martyrdom attack. It  is said that the attack was carried out by a lion of Islamic Emirate Hafiz  Najibullah when he rammed his explosive-laden motorbike in to the puppets  vehicle as he was on his way to his office from his home. The puppet along with  3 of his bodyguards and a driver were killed by the powerful explosion.</blockquote>
*<a href="http://bit.ly/eyyTrP">American tank blown apart by land mine</a>*
<blockquote>Saturday, 29 January 2011 12:37 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Jan. 29 – A US tank was blown apart at 02:00 pm by a land mine in  Khakrez district’s Nasirano area, killing and wounding all invaders inside.</blockquote>
<hr />
*<a href="http://bit.ly/hin8QZ">The Afghan Jihad Is The Reason For The  World's Salvation And Especially The Islamic World</a>* - <a href="http://scr.bi/hCkTA5">Screen capture of full statement at Scribd.com</a>
<blockquote>Saturday, 29 January 2011 02:47 Fida’i

In the name of Allah, the Most Gracious and the Most Merciful.

Allah Almighty creates a reason for everything, whether for the existence or  continuation of something or for its non-existence or disappearance. The  Almighty is He who causes effects. When He wants to bring something into  existence or remove it, He appoints a cause or causes for that.

Two decades ago, the world witnessed, with the permission of Allah SwT; the  world, and most especially the Islamic peoples, the salvation of the world from  the great evil; the evil of the Soviets, who wanted to spread their control over  the earth. To achieve this goal they attacked a country which had been crowned  more than once with the medal of heroism in breaking tyrants, conquering the  haughty and expelling evil transgressors. Their doom was sealed when they chose  to attack this country.

To wit, they destroyed themselves! Yes, this great event confused the entire  world which did not expect this occurrence, because this country did not have to  its credit great discoveries, inventions and technologies. Yet, Allah SwT willed  to make the sacrifices of this proud and zealous people the cause for the  liberation of dozens of countries occupied by that tyrant. Additionally, it  became a cause for removing their occupation of other Muslim lands, especially  those countries neighboring Afghanistan. More important than all of this is that  America – which has committed the same crime as the Soviets against this proud  and zealous people – was itself saved by virtue of the Jihad of the Afghans –  from those misfortunes which were expected to befall it – as if Allah SwT  desired for those misfortunes to later befall it at the hands of the Afghans  themselves and they therefore decided to stand by the side of Afghan Muslims,  not because they loved the Afghans and the Muslims or because they wished them  well. Rather, they sought after their own self-interest. It was therefore  reasonable for the world to thank the Afghans.

Yet, unfortunately, they were ungrateful for the favor with an ingratitude that  never occurs to anyone’s mind! After the defeat of the Russians, who left  dragging their tails in shame and failure, some of those countries, which Allah  had fated to continue to exist by virtue of the Jihad of the Afghans, toyed with  the accomplishments of that great people. Indeed, they had a main role in  creating problems and afflictions never before witnessed in the history of the  country.

Today, the same tragedy is being replayed, but at the hands of another tyrant.  Shaytan has enticed this (tyrant) into attacking that people who were the reason  he still existed on the face of the earth, forgetting that favor that deserved  thanks and a good turn; and not ingratitude and ungraciousness. Indeed, Allah  SwT has here ordained the same fate He ordained for the Soviet attack on  Afghanistan, which is the salvation of the world and especially the Islamic  world from the grip of a tyrannical transgressor.

America wanted, as did its contemporary Soviet Union, to extend its control  effectively over the entire world, and re-make it in its own image. Its wealth  and its power seduced it into dreaming this dream but achieving this disgraceful  dream was completely unreasonable – it is a morass from which it will be happy  to escape half alive! Thus, we see today that America has retreated from all its  goals - and more - for the sake of which it plunged into the unjust war, the  certitude of which was a matter on which no two disagreed! Neither has it been  able to take hold of the matter they thought they had a grip on from one day to  the next, nor to obtain a guarantee for the security of its people! Rather their  terror increases day after day and now it (America) wants to retain its  self-respect and nothing more – and this is its great victory, but will it be  able to do even that? They are like one who has attacked a person unjustly. When  that person grabs them and shakes them, they say to him: “leave me alone and I  will leave you alone!”

It is impossible for it now to be seduced by its dream of arrogance,  aggrandizement and tyranny, or to spread its influence in the lands of others,  or extend its control there. Rather its most pressing concern is to preserve  what its forefathers gained!

Because of this the entire world and especially the Islamic world is indebted to  the Afghan Jihad. Because of this Jihad, the snake has become preoccupied with  itself rather than thinking about swallowing them. When Afghanistan has become a  thorn in its throat it cannot advance and cannot return back!

The world has been saved from American aggression and barbarism in all fields:  political, economic and security. America had wanted to spread its influence in  Eurasia, half of which includes the Islamic countries, then extend their  political and economic control over them, and take their affairs firmly in hand.  If they were able to do that, then no one on the other continents could stand  and face them. But Allah desired other than what America desired. If they had  been able – Allah forbid – to realize their initial goals then subsequently it  would have been very easy to swallow and digest the Islamic world. This was a  turn of events for which it waited impatiently and for which sake it spared no  expense. But through the grace of Allah first and then through the sacrifices of  that proud and zealous people, it was not able to realize its dream. Rather, the  entire Islamic Ummah was saved from those plots which those iniquitous hands  wove in the world of fantasy.

Among the most prominent gains made by the Afghan Jihad for the Islamic Ummah  which can be indicated here is the protection of the Holy Quran from fire and  abuse, four months ago at the hands of a lunatic American: that vile minister  who intended to burn a copy of the Glorious Quran in revenge for the events of  September 11. Yes, what happened there with that idiotic man was not personal or  unique to him, rather it was the voice of many of them and evidence was that  they did not refrain from committing that crime out of respect for the sacred  things of others or for human dignity! Rather, it was to preserve their bravado  and prestige by protecting the lives of their soldiers deployed on the field of  battle and to be precise; to avoid receiving the combat strikes of the  Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate! Which they were certain to receive if they  did not take that crazy man into their foolish hands! The commander in chief of  the NATO Alliance, David Petraeus and others warned of the consequences of that  action and stated that it would cause calamities for their soldiers present in  Afghanistan. The lunatic minister therefore had to reconsider his plan and back  down. He in his turn was more concerned with the defeat of his co-religionists  and kinsmen, than in venting his anger against Muslims by burning the Noble  Quran as if he considered – if the expression is apt – that the cost of this  heinous act would outweigh its benefit. Here we must draw attention to certain  points:

1. There are no doubt in the Islamic Ummah has many ideological, political and  religious parties; and there are undoubtedly in Islamic countries (many) regimes  that rule them – and there are more than 50 governments! But neither America or  NATO or its commander in chief were troubled and they did not say that (these)  regimes and rulers of Islamic countries or their varied and diverse parties and  movements would cause problems for America or weaken it if that great crime were  committed! For one reason: they had cast Jihad behind their backs!

2. Then why do the Americans fear the Mujahideen? What that commander stated  means that those different parties and diverse movements in their great number  and those governments armed to the teeth with even nuclear weapons(!) did not  and will not be considered to constitute a threat to them! There is therefore no  need to warn against them! As if they understood well that the Mujahideen were  those who would avenge their sacred things. This is a matter that truly conforms  to reality and fact. This is the reason behind infidel attacks launched against  Jihad and its people over the course of time in all corners of the earth and in  all rounds they struggle, and especially in this modern era. They are convinced  that Jihad is the apex of the pinnacle of Islam, as was said by that leader of  the Mujahideen, Muhammad ibn Abdullah (SAW). Meaning Islam is protected by Jihad  only! The enemy is therefore terrified of Jihad and the Mujahideen, and tries  with all the capabilities he possesses to mar the image of Jihad and the  Mujahideen one way or another.

3. The commander’s statement that the burning of the Noble Quran would cause  problems for his soldiers in Afghanistan only(!) - although Jihad continues  through the grace of Allah SwT in other countries as well – indicates that the  occupiers have learned through living in the hills and rugged mountains of  Afghanistan over the past nine years; the message that the soldiers of the  Islamic Emirate are at the forefront of the legacy of Islam, they are its most  honorable and worthy men in the modern age. They are therefore careful of them,  and try to deceive them with great deceptions and lay traps for them by other  methods. Even though the Emirate does not posses the means and weapons of terror  and fright, and weapons that would penetrate to the hearts of the enemy, Allah  has placed terror in their hearts; terror because the Mujahideen follow in the  steps of the Sayyid al-Mursaleen, (SAW) who said, as narrated by Bukhari in his  Sahih:

“I had been given five things which were not given to anyone else before me.  Allah made me victorious through awe for the distance of one month’s  journey...”.

Today the world witnesses with its own eyes the truth of this Hadith as a  palpable reality. America with all the armies and technology in its possession  is frightened of a small group that cannot be compare with it in terms of means  and equipment in any field or situation!

4. The thinking of the occupiers has changed towards the Emirate. They used to  assume that officials and leadership of the Emirate took matters simply and  naively, and they were merely seekers of religious knowledge, knowing nothing or  very little of the politics of the world. It was therefore easy to dupe or play  with them! But now, after tasting the bitterness of the war into which they  plunged unjustly and aggressively, and after adopting a policy of shock and awe  more than once, they understand that those of whom they thought so little are  men! These men have stood in their face as an impassable barrier when those who  thought they were brave and heroic surrendered. They were singing the praises of  our Lord when all tongues were praising America.

In sum, the entire world, but especially the Islamic world and the countries  neighboring Afghanistan, must thank Afghanistan for this great and historic  accomplishment in helping them strike an enemy which was harming them more than  it was harming the Islamic Emirate, and for extending to them aid in  establishing an Islamic regime. Because establishing a strong Islamic regime in  Afghanistan is to the interest of all. If Afghanistan is the bridge joining the  world’s economy to Central Asia, and is indisputably the heart of Asia, then the  well-being of the body (depends upon) the well-being of the heart. While the  heart is sound, the body enjoys rest and ease. When the heart is fretful and  disturbed, then undoubtedly the rest of the parts of the body does not enjoy  tranquility and ease.

To conclude, it is worth pointing out that the peoples of the Islamic Ummah  played an important role in the past Jihad of the Afghans, and that is still the  case today. For this they must undoubtedly be thanked.

<em>Translated From The Islamic Emirate Of Afghanistan: Al-Somood Magazine Issue  #56</em></blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (30 Jan 2011)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
310200UTC Jan 11* 

<em>NOTE:  Do NOT click on a link to the Taliban's or other terrorist web  pages if you don't want the webmasters to see your computer's IP number. This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>
<hr />
*<a href="http://bit.ly/fho04M">Australian invaders tank blown apart near  Terenkot</a>*
<blockquote>Sunday, 30 January 2011 08:03 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
URUZGAN, Jan. 30 – An Australian invader tank was blown apart by an IED in  Darwaishan Nawa’s Khurma area located near Terenkot city as the invaders  military convoy was on its way to a nearby outpost at 05:00 pm yesterday.</blockquote>
*<a href="http://bit.ly/epVhkM">Mizana blast destroys police vehicle, 5  killed</a>*
<blockquote>Sunday, 30 January 2011 14:57 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, Jan. 30 – Some 5 puppet police were killed late yesterday afternoon after  an IED blew apart their vehicle in Mizana’s Takir area.</blockquote>
<hr />


----------

